# Will Enkei RPF1 clear R33 GTR Brembos



## R322 (Mar 21, 2012)

I am thinking of buying a set of Enkei RPF1 Alloys for my R32 GTR

Pic below:

http://enkei.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/RPF1_Silver.jpg

Size is:

17"
Width 9j
Offset +22


Will they clear my R33 GTR OEM Calipers, without spacers?


R33 GTR OEM Calipers although smaller, are chunkier/wider than many 6 Pot Brakes.


----------



## Danny33gtr (Nov 13, 2013)

It's not really a very good comparison but I have rpf1's in 18x9.5 et 15 and they clear by a mile. They are brilliant wheels though and suit the skyline perfect. Where are you buying them from?


----------



## Danny33gtr (Nov 13, 2013)

That's on a r33 gtr btw


----------



## R322 (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks, how much clearance roughly do you get from the width side of the caliper (the side where it says brembo) to the inside of the wheel?

Although not as large, the R33 OEM Calipers are fatter than most 6 Pots, width wise.

Getting them second hand


----------



## Danny33gtr (Nov 13, 2013)

I pulled three car out before and meant to measure it for you but I forgot, I will get it back out tomorrow and let you know. It is a huge gap though from the face of the wheel, I'm talking like 40mm but I do have 15mm spacers on as well. I will get an accurate measurement tomorrow and should be able to work out the exact fitment with your et.


----------



## R322 (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks dude, appreciate it a lot.


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Dan, you are the man. :thumbsup:


----------



## wardiz (Dec 23, 2008)

If you can find a template of your Brembo you can send it to Enkei and they will tell you if it fits or not.


----------



## neal8027 (Mar 26, 2016)

I have them on my r32 with r33 brembo on don't know if there's a big difference in the bunds but I have lots of room


----------



## R322 (Mar 21, 2012)

Cheers, what is the size, width and offset of your Enkeis?


----------



## neal8027 (Mar 26, 2016)

R322 said:


> Cheers, what is the size, width and offset of your Enkeis?


 these are 18x9.5 et 15


----------



## Danny33gtr (Nov 13, 2013)

Bugger forgot to do this again today. Tomorrow I will remember ***55357;***56397; I will get some pics also


----------



## Hoppum (Apr 28, 2015)

Yes they will, fit on mine no problem.


----------



## R322 (Mar 21, 2012)

Cheers for responses guys.

Much appreicated Danny if you do that.

Mine have no spacers, and the size i'm after are:

17"
Width 9J
Offset +22

Hoppum what is the size, width and offset of your Enkeis, are you running sapcers?


----------



## Hoppum (Apr 28, 2015)

Mine are the same size as you're looking at; 17x9" ET22, I'm not running any spacers.

You will need 66.1 -> 73 spigot rings for the centre bores however.


----------



## Danny33gtr (Nov 13, 2013)

Can't get a better answer than that ^^^ but I've just measured mine and to the closest part of the calliper to the wheel is 32mm, I've just done the math and that should give you 4mm of clearance without spacers and the offset/size wheel your after. I say go for it


----------



## R322 (Mar 21, 2012)

Thank you very much guys, very much appreciated


----------



## neal8027 (Mar 26, 2016)

Hoppum said:


> Yes they will, fit on mine no problem.


Snap


----------



## Hoppum (Apr 28, 2015)

Great minds etc.

Even got a matching wonky front grill.


----------



## Mofa (Jan 4, 2017)

neal8027 said:


> Snap


Boh, those two are a sight for sore eyes.... Such beautiful machines!


----------



## neal8027 (Mar 26, 2016)

Hoppum said:


> Great minds etc.
> 
> Even got a matching wonky front grill.


good point il have to look at that lol


----------



## R322 (Mar 21, 2012)

I bought the Enkei Alloys


----------



## Danny33gtr (Nov 13, 2013)

Nice one mate, you will be amazed at how light the alloys are without tires. Get some pics up when they are on


----------

